# WLan



## DERSargnagel (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen TDSL Anschluss und eine Fritz Karte DSL im Rechner.
Jetzt habe ich mir ein Notebok gekauft und möchte gerne mit WLan beginnen.
(Notebook mit internet auch über den DSL Anschluss sowie notebook und PC miteinander)
Gibt es denn da eine möglichkeit? 
Was benötigt man dafür?

Danke schonmal für ne antwort!


----------



## Sinac (29. Dezember 2003)

Du bist zwar noch neu, aber poste NIE in 2 Foren!


----------



## Free Faq (3. Januar 2004)

Ein kleiner Tip am Rande:
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber von WLan die Finger weg lassen.
Sonst saugt noch jemand unter deiner IP illegale Files und dann bist du der gear$chte,...


----------



## SirToby (15. Januar 2004)

Informiere Dich vorher genauestens über WLAN!

Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Einstellungen und Modifikationen die Du vornehmen musst, damit Dein WLAN sicher ist!

Zusätzlich solltest wissen, dass WLAN net 100%ig  - die Technik ist einfach noch nicht weit genug.

Die Übertragungsraten und -reichweiten lassen leider noch sehr zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## Kenny (15. Januar 2004)

Habe heute meinen Kabelgebunden Router gegen einen wLAN-Router mit integriertem DSL Modem ausgetauscht.
Mein Rechner hat eine WLAN Netzwerkkarte, der Rechner meiner Freundin nutz eine externe Funkkarte über USB,
die war beim Router dabei, is aber irgendwie Rotz weil ich keine anständige Verbindung hinbekommen habe.
Wenn es eine gab wurde der Rechner im Netzwerk nicht erkannt oder ähnliches,
das werde ich aber noch hinbekommen, hoffe ich   

Habe aber zu den Sicherheitseinstellungen jetzt noch eine Frage!

Es ist jetzt so eingestellt das man in das Netzwerk nur verbinden kann wenn im Router die entsprechende
MAC Adresse der Netzwerkkarte vermerkt ist mit welcher man verbinden will.

Sollte ich trotzdem das Funksignal noch mit WEP verschlüsseln?
Falls ja, mit 64 oder 128 bit?

Ist bei 128 bit die Systemauslastung des Rechners dann höher?


----------



## SirToby (15. Januar 2004)

*hm*

WEB 128Bit Verschlüsselung ist am Besten, aber 64Bit reichen auch aus. Es soll ja damit sichergestellt werden, dass sich niemand vor Dein Haus stellt, Dein Funksignal abgreift und lustig auf Deine Kosten surft.

Die Rechenleistung eines Rechners geht meines Wissens nach davon nicht herunter. Zumindest habe ich noch nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Kenny (15. Januar 2004)

*Re: hm*



> _Original geschrieben von SirToby _
> *Dein Funksignal abgreift und lustig auf Deine Kosten surft.
> *



Geht das denn wenn er sich gar nicht am Router anmelden kann?
(wegen der MAC Adresse)


----------



## SirToby (15. Januar 2004)

Das stimmt an und für sich schon, nur bietet eine Verschlüsselung einen weiteren Schutz, da die gesendeten Daten des Netzwerkes, wie z. B. der Abgleich der MAC-Adressen zwischen Router und Client, schon von vornherein dann verschlüsselt gesendet werden und somit vor einem eventuellen Zugriff Dritter sicher sind.

Also - schaden kann eine Verschlüsselung des WLAN auf keinen Fall. Nur wer dann das Passwort und den Grad der Verschlüsselung weiß, kann dann rein. Das, bei 64 oder 128Bit herauszufinden dauert;........dauert lange;.......sehr sehr lange.


----------

